# baby with bugs



## meliso (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi everyone. I found a baby pigeon around my house--probably the fifth one to fall off my roof. I picked it up and had it put back in the nest but it threw itself out again (about 35 feet)!!!! Well, I guess this little one wants to fly, but it can't yet and I don't have not noticed it's parents feeding it. I would check it closer to see if it looks okay, but after the first time I picked it up there were dozens of these disgusting little bugs on me







They looked like tiny 4 mm lines. I'm worried because before noticing these things on my shirt sleeve and pants, I played with my own pigeon in the house. I don't know what the heck those bugs were (definitely not fleas or ticks at least not like the one's I've seen) and think I may have given them to my Tweety. Is there a bird bath for this and how can I tell if Tweety has them on her? Does anyone know about the type of criters attracted to birds and what are they I really want to make sure of what they are so I can at least find out what to do about this. Oh, and about that other baby should I just leave some seed? I really don't want to handle it because of the bugs. I hope I don't sound like a jerk- I just don't want Tweety to get infested with anything. Thanks guys. 

Melissa


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

It's the bugs that are disgusting, not the pigeon.

Get to a garden center--now would be a good time!--and get some "Sevin Dust", it's an old stand by.

Use a paint brush or a mustard squeezie, and dust the birds. Get it under wings, tails, etc., but do not get it in eyes, nose, mouth--yours included. Two treatments, a week apart, may be needed. Do not bathe the bird in between.

Stronger still, is Permethrin dust. You'll need a vet and an RX for that.

--Ray

PS. Are you going to care for the other bird?

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited August 30, 2002).]


----------



## meliso (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi. Thanks for the quick response! I will go in the morning and get the powder. 
Well, about the baby bird: I left seed and water until tommorow next to it. During the day I will observe and see if the mom and dad are flying down to feed it or if it is self feeding already. If it is not getting milk or not eating I will take it in, I still have baby food left from another baby I found a couple of weeks ago- but it only lived 4 days







Tweety is the only birdie that I was sucessful with. I'm just a little worried because I start school on the fourth and will not be here every day to give feedings at the proper intervals. (I feel like that's what killed the last baby I found because I could not feed it in the middle of the day- just morning and late aftrenoon. I am really hoping that its parents did not give up on it!!!!! I really don't want to take it in and watch the poor thing die because I can't give it enough time. I'm so pissed about finding these babies every other week because they probably get scared and jump out of the nest due to the roofers and stuff. This annoying town threatened my landlord with summonses for having bird nests and their droppings on the property. So, they have to change the shingles because of the poop and get rid of the nests. I asked the roofers to leave the nests with babies alone, but they probably scare them out of the nests just by working around them. ARGH!!!







I won't be surprised if I even get in trouble for leaving seed out for that bird. This town is so anal they even suggested that the owner poison the birds, but I begged them not to the wife is a pretty nice lady who allowed me to keep Tweety in the house. This is just driving me crazy. Everything was better before this town bothered us! Any how thanks. I appreciate all the help I have gotten from all the members for the past couple of months. And if someone is close to the GWB and can possibly care for this baby (only if it needs it) please let me know. Ely, if you read this thanks for the help you have given me and depending on this new case I might need your help again. Thanks again everyone.
Meliss


----------

